# Ork Deffkopta and Gretchin



## RPD_Tyrant

What is your thoughts on Ork Deffkopta and Gretchin. Would you take Deffkopta's and if so how many and how many with bombs and buzz saws. Bass it on a 1500 pts battle. Next Gretchin.... Thoughts of them .

Give me your thoughts are bad things might happen :threaten:


:laugh::victory:


----------



## dakari-mane

RPD_Tyrant said:


> Give me your thoughts are bad things might happen :threaten:


:fuck:

But because I am nice:
Grots now suck putrified semen from rotten dead donkey cock.
Deathkopters are the new beard toy of choice (along with Zagstrukk)


----------



## RPD_Tyrant

dakari-mane said:


> :fuck:
> 
> But because I am nice:
> Grots now suck putrified semen from rotten dead donkey cock.
> Deathkopters are the new beard toy of choice (along with Zagstrukk)


:ireful2: I meant the threat as a joke :threaten:

:laugh: You know i couldnt threaten you guys :victory:


----------



## LongBeard

Grots are fairly pointless, when the superior boyz come In at 6pts a pop there not a viable alternative.
Deffcoptas are damn good with their scout rule T5 and two wounds BUT with LD7 therea a bit of a risk when running In squads. Personally I'd go for Individual Rockit units for flanking and tankhunting to avoid the LD problem.
You could always go with the max sized squad with a couple of buzzsaws(PF's) and no doubt they'll be potentially lethal with a first turn charge, I Just don't trust the low LD and 3D6 fall back.


----------



## QuietEarth

Squads of three are nice, and I love the rules for bombs so for fun I would take them on all of them though not a fan of Buzzsaws. I'd leave the CC for da Boyz


----------



## Sinizter

Great thing about Deffkopta's is they move like jetbikes. 
So you can move out from behind cover, fire, and then move 6" back behind cover in the assault phase.
Basically denying your opponent much of a chance of shooting back at them.

Someone already pointed out why Grotz aren't really useful anymore. Unless you just take 1 unit of them and string them out in front of the horde to force target priority checks.

Or as body filler for people who want to take more specialized units.

However I think we're going to see a large number of 120+ boyz Waaaghs! Come from this new codex which is going to rattle most peoples cages at tournaments.


----------



## Blackhiker

Don't throw grots out the window on the getgo. in the last tournament I was in (only 500 pts) one of the guys had 100+ grots, a few slavers, and a leader and wiped everybody slick just from the shear numbers.


----------



## RPD_Tyrant

*Deefkopta, Bikes, and or Stormboyz*

Personally i like Grots depending if i have the Troop choice for them. Good cheap unit that i can use for the Target Prioty (as Mentioned) or to charge and hold up expensive units from the rest of my army :victory:. They arent always my first choice, but i love them (that is why i bought 7 blisters of Grots  ). Next question, Bikes, Stormboyz, and Deffkotpers, how much of each k:


----------



## QuietEarth

Sinizter said:


> Great thing about Deffkopta's is they move like jetbikes.
> So you can move out from behind cover, fire, and then move 6" back behind cover in the assault phase.
> Basically denying your opponent much of a chance of shooting back at them.


I think you're confusing Jetpacks and Jetbikes. Jetbikes can turbo boost and Jetpacks have the ability to move an additional 6" in the assault phase.


----------



## RPD_Tyrant

QuietEarth said:


> I think you're confusing Jetpacks and Jetbikes. Jetbikes can turbo boost and Jetpacks have the ability to move an additional 6" in the assault phase.


I thought all Jetbikes get that free 6 inch assault move as long as the dont turbo boost :shok:


----------



## QuietEarth

You could be right, I'm not 100% sure on that rule.


----------



## LongBeard

It's only Eldar Jetbikes that get the JSJ ruling unfortunatley.


> Next question, Bikes, Stormboyz, and Deffkotpers, how much of each


Bikes are pretty damn good coming In at a nice cheap price and a cheacky cover save for all those nasty hight strenght low AP weapons, but again their low LD Is way risky.
Unless your going to run a warboss with the squad there running with LD7 with a possible re-roll from a bosspole. Anyhow a squad of six with a Klaw and bosspole would suit banging out 18 St5 shots and a shed load of attacks should do the job and again not too big a unit to maneuver effectively.
Stormboyz I'd run at 14 nice big unit for the mob rule but not too big to keep out of LOS using cover, add a bosspole and power klaw and your good to go, no Waagh checks though.:ireful2:
As I've already mentioned Deth Koptas as a single unit are great for scoring and as a general AT annoyance any more within a unit and they make a BIG target with low LD, just Imagine what a Libby with a fear could do to an Ork army with heavy bikes and Koptas!:shok:


----------



## Blakz

I have my 1500pt force planned out, and 20 gretchin(2 runth) are in there. They'll be up there at the front, whipped into moving forward, once my dudes all arrive in the enemy lines, the grots will hopefully get the charge on an expensive enemy unit. Hence freeing up my boys and nobs to do mass krumpin without too much worry. And above all else, gretchin are pretty cool- even cooler when the plastics come out 

WHile on topic of gretchin. In the army list, it says they can waaaagh(special rule), but under the waaaagh description, says they cant. I presume they cant at this stage. 

I was also gonna field 5 choppers, all with TL rokkits. Now thinking about the responses in this thread regarding leadership...im reconidering. If i were to field them, there would be two boy filled trukkz next to them rushing the flank. Expensive unit, but its probably the most reliable marine killing/tank killing capacity an average ork army has 

Alternate tactic is take a squad of 2-3, give them buzzsaws, then just go headlong at a dreadnought in the first turn. Would be a funny occurance. Very orky type of tactic.


----------



## Someguy

On gretchin, it can sometimes be useful to have a disposable unit like that.

For instance, playing against hormagaunts or something, you can put them in a line in front of your army so they get charged instead of your boyz. The grots die, then dakka dakka dakka.

Minor point: I am told that a unit of 19 with 1 slaver is more efficient than 20 with 2 by the way. The Extra 2 bodies (grot and slaver) cost you something like 13 points.

Deff koptas aren't for charging dreadnoughts with in my opinion. The dread is pretty likely to kill them. However, they can be very effective against tanks with rear armour 10. Charge a predator or leman russ, or better yet a falcon before it starts moving, and the impact can be significant.


----------



## Flakey

LongBeard said:


> It's only Eldar Jetbikes that get the JSJ ruling unfortunatley.


Ork deth koptas do get hit and run through.


----------



## bishop5

Grots would be good for cover-save-cannon-fodder but they're too damn expensive... if you can't find anything else to fill up the last remaining points in your list then take a small unit just to keep hold of any objectives in your deployment zone, freeing up your boyz to charge forwards.


----------



## Spot The Grot

I haven't bothered trying it out out but perhaps due to the 5th edition rule "i have to be able to see you to shoot rule" gretchin could be quite a good opion when hiding in a bulding and could just go to ground if they can be seen. I think they are the sort of unit that nicks and protects objectives close to your deployment.


----------



## snuggles

grots in 5th give a 4+ cover save to all units behind them
putting a mek with shokk attak gun means he wont be hurt from any shooting and you didnt waist points on boys as body gaurds.
I think 1 grot unit fits in to almost any ork army/ eccept speed freeks


----------



## Crimzzen

On grots: Not worth it imo, I'd rather just have more boyz.
On Defkoptas: These guys never really shine for me. Their TL rokkits still rarely hit, they run waaay to easy, and they are pretty sad in combat. I'd rather bring more boyz or bikes
On Bikes: Next to boyz, this is probably one of the greatest units out there. Cheap, come with a cover save and an armour save, awesome guns, awesome in CC, can hide a pk. Turn them into nobz in bigger games. Insane unit, waaaay underpriced.
On stormboyz: These are basically boyz with jump packs and a really expensive price tag. Again, i'd rather just field more boyz and run up the field.


----------



## solitaire

About Grots, I love em for all the positive reasons stated above. And for all the people saying they're too expensive they couldn't have made them 1 pt cheaper because if they did they would be too cheap with 29 of them with 2 Runtherds being only 77 pts. . .


----------



## OmegaBlitzer

Interesting tid-bits. however, I've been looking all over for all the details concerning the deffkoptas and have only found basic info so far. I'm interested in learning the full details surrounding these ork vehicles. I looked for the deffkopta in the 5th edition Codex: Orkz and couldn't find anything on the deffkopta at all.


----------



## KingOfCheese

OmegaBlitzer said:


> Interesting tid-bits. however, I've been looking all over for all the details concerning the deffkoptas and have only found basic info so far. I'm interested in learning the full details surrounding these ork vehicles. I looked for the deffkopta in the 5th edition Codex: Orkz and couldn't find anything on the deffkopta at all.


Page 48 and Page 101.


----------



## OmegaBlitzer

hmmm.. that would mean the codex I acquired is incomplete, or an older edition than 5th, as it only goes up to 44 pages. trying to find a full pdf on the codex to keep the clutter down is not easy...


----------



## KingOfCheese

The current edition is the 4th edition codex.

The front cover looks like this....


----------



## OmegaBlitzer

the book i have didn't show the cover, but a page with an ugly ork face with a table of contents printed underneath... I think I've found another book, just waiting for it to download now, and hoping it'll be the right one. I'm still a noob to this stuff... ^_^;


----------



## KingOfCheese

Preferably don't go mentioning PDF's.
GW can get a little annoyed by it. :wink:


----------



## OmegaBlitzer

Thank you for your help. ^_^; and the little advice. I finally have the info i was looking for and managed to cross reference with the rulebook on the deffkopta's unit type of jetbike. Thank you.


----------



## Unforgiven302

Also, if you take a look at the original post date of this thread you will see it is from 2007. Bringing a 4 year old thread back to the light of day is frowned upon in this establishment.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Unforgiven302 said:


> Also, if you take a look at the original post date of this thread you will see it is from 2007. Bringing a 4 year old thread back to the light of day is frowned upon in this establishment.


I noticed that too.

I didn't worry about it too much because he is new to the forum, and it is still relevant to the thread.


----------

